
The Limits of Prediction - hhs
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/csi-studies/studies/vol-63-no-4/Limits-of-Prediction.html
======
sharemywin
The problem is your competing against charlatans and ideologues. Who will use
any flaw in judgement and thinking to further there own agenda. Can't promise
to predict the future? Some confident idiot will.

